# [dpkg]xorg-driver-sis671_0.9.tar.gz isn’t Debian archive

## Napoleon

Bonjour tout le monde et non je ne me suis pas trompé de forum c’est bien d’une gentoo qu’il s’agit :)

En fait, je suis la doc qu’il y’a dans le wiki.

J’ai bien téléchargé le fichier sauf que quand j’éxécute « dpkg -x xorg-driver-sis671_0.9_i386.deb . », j’ai le message d’erreur « dpkg-deb : erreur : `xorg-driver-sis671_0.9.tar.gz » n'est pas une archive de format Debian ».

Je signale que la doc en question fait suite au beug 277273 et qu’elle est en rapport avec un mauvais support du driver SIS.

Mais du coup, comment faire alors si la manipulation semble être éprouvée ? Est-ce une question de version de dpkg (le wiki date quand même) ? en tout cas ma version de dpkg est 1.16.8.

Bonne journée.

Librement.

----------

## boozo

'alute

ah ! ça pique toujours autant les yeux - souvenir, souvenir ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Napoleon

Oui boozo il m’a toujours tenu à cœur de résoudre ce truc tôt ou tard :)

Mais en relisant les logs d’époque, c’est dingue comme je suis incroyablement lent à comprendre O.O était-ce bien moi ?

----------

## boozo

Ben à l'époque tu as traité plusieurs problèmes à la fois d'où la confusion mais pour en revenir à ton chipset malheureusement même de nos jours, le support n'est pas meilleur et il n'y a aucune chance qu'il le soit davantage sans intégration dans freedesktop  :Rolling Eyes:  (le problème est 1° toujours le même et sans parler de l'age de cette bestiole-là)

Après si tu veux retenter les manips de l'époque avec vesa ou autres dérivés à partir de binaires que tu as sur tous les autres fils qui parlent de çà si tu fais un brin de recherches, que tu veux t'amuser ou bidouiller à temps perdu voire en contactant les gars qui font ces binaires pour les autres distribs (link1, link2(*maybe the best one*),2b, link3, ) à toi de voir... mais si tu as vraiment _besoin_ d'un environnement graphique, sincèrement : la dernière remarque du fil f.g.o d'il y a 2 ans est toujours optimale   :Laughing: 

----------

## Napoleon

C’était juste pour la bidouille l’expérimentation :) Je ne compterais jamais sur un truc bancal évidement.

----------

